
How to fix Twitter? A simple, brilliant and achievable solution - jsonbourne
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eilQyJJQY9c
======
jsonbourne
This is the whiteboard video by IOHK founder Charles Hoskinson regarding a
possible solution for the recent twitter hack.

